# How much water Evaps out your sump?



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I was wondering if your water in your wet/dry evaporates as fast as mine. I have to fill up my sump about 1.5-2 gallons every other day. Is that normal. It seems alot comparing to my 75 with 2 emps. I dont have to fill up my 75 with water untill like 2-3weeks.


----------

